# Destination Charger Fail



## Dr.K (May 29, 2020)

Gen 1 Destination Chargers DO NOT Charge Post 2018 Model S. Per Tesla wall connector support team (877) 961-7652 or [email protected]

I thought they told me all Teslas but now have seen 3 &Y successful where my model S won't.

They don't tell you when you buy! My model s in car map shows chargers they know won't charge the car!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the charger that failed for you a public destination charger? If so, can you give the address, or link to the plugshare entry?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Why would a S fail and a 3 and Y work? 
If it isn't working for the S then I believe it isn't going to work for anything


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Dr.K welcome to the forum.

I'm not understanding what you are saying the problem is. While different Tesla models/ years can charge at different max amps, I am not aware of any Tesla that can't use a basic wall connector, Gen1, Gen2 or Gen3. Can you provide more details of your experience? What did Tesla tell you?


----------

